# Help... Bearded dragon refusing to eat



## Miasttevens (May 18, 2013)

I have a bearded dragon that we believe to be 1 year old or just over. Had her for 4 months. She has been eating well, pooping daily and shed about 3 times. Her vivarium set up has been checked , temp at basking end about 100 and about 75 to 80 at the cooler end. She has been eating locus daily and veg daily. About 2 weeks ago she seemed particularly hungry and ate a lot. We now realise probably way too much. She is now refusing any live food other than the odd worm. She was eating veg still, but over the last few days stopped eating that. Has baths regularly and misted daily. We have been giving her rept boost with a pippet few day with her not eating. She seems well if a little quiter than usual. When she is basking her head is up and she doesn't look skinny although a little slimmer than she was. Does anyone have any suggestions. We are worried sick about her.


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

So how long has it been since she last ate properly and when did she last poo? Also, when u say the hot end is 100 do u mean under the lamp at the hottest part of the hot end..? Where exactly are ur temperatures taken and what with? Digital or dial thermometer? And one last thing, when you say you mist her. What exactly do you do? The more info you give, the better help you will get!

Tell us a little about her diet. What greens does she eat, how varied is it.. What's her staple live food and how varied is it? How much does she usually eat..?


----------



## Miasttevens (May 18, 2013)

We were told to spray her daily with water us what I mean by misting her. She eats spring greens. Dandelion, rocket, sweet potato, parsnip, parsley and peppers, tried carrot and apple but she doesn't seem too keen. She has crickets and locus. She was eating a huge amount of 4th hoppers two weeks ago, like 15 a day. She last ate 8 hoppers last Sunday and veg 2 days ago. Under her basking lamp is about 100. I have a dial thermometer, but have been told that maybe we need a digital one.


----------



## RepDave (May 15, 2013)

Miasttevens said:


> We were told to spray her daily with water us what I mean by misting her. She eats spring greens. Dandelion, rocket, sweet potato, parsnip, parsley and peppers, tried carrot and apple but she doesn't seem too keen. She has crickets and locus. She was eating a huge amount of 4th hoppers two weeks ago, like 15 a day. She last ate 8 hoppers last Sunday and veg 2 days ago. Under her basking lamp is about 100. I have a dial thermometer, but have been told that maybe we need a digital one.



I'd get a digital one, more accurate! :2thumb:


----------



## Miasttevens (May 18, 2013)

Going to get one. A few people have said about he one we have not being accurate enough. She has been out of her viv running around the living room and seems to have plenty of energy, eaten some veg today but still not interested in live food


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I've found that they tend to go off some foods for a while at times.
All I do is switch foods for a while such as if they go off locusts then I feed them crickets or meal worms for a while which they eat fine, then after a few weeks they start taking locusts again.
As its eating greens still it could well be that it's bored of locusts.
Mine have fine just that at the moment, the same locusts have been jumping around in the viv for nearly a week but the mealworms are only lasting minutes.


----------



## Miasttevens (May 18, 2013)

Thanks, will give some other live food a go. Was just a bit worried that she ate so much previous to this that it had caused a problem.


----------

